# First Helicopter Ride



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Went out Friday morning with Stay Bent and Swampus. We decided to head South to the Buccaneers and bump a few state snapper spots on the way out. We hit the end of the South jetty and it was 3' stacked up thru breakwater. We then decided to just hit the state spots and bump a few rigs to maybe scare up some kings or ling. 
We hit our first spot at about 8:30 and drifted it for about 30 minutes and nothing. We decided to hit the first rig in sight (about 3mi.)pull up to it and tied up. Start bottom fishing for about another 30-45 minutes and nothing. Then we decide to move East toward the bigger rigs with hopes of better water and SOME fish. We get to the rig tie up and start fishing. Swampus finally hooks up and gets the fish to the boat. Hardhead!!!S**T!! Well at least it was something! NOT!! About that time Team Rambunctious pulls up and told us that there was a 19'cc going down somewhere, and I thought I hope they're ok.
By this time all we wanted to do was to just catch some fish and go home.We move to the next rig (HI194) marked some better fish and tied up.Swampus finally caught the first fish of the day(other than the hardhead)an Angelfish, it wasn't much, but it was something.We boated a few more and Stay Bent decided to switch to his trout rod to make it more challenging,and sure enough,LING!! It came right up to the boat still way too green to gaff and just tries to tire it out, and then that sound.....SNAP!!S**T!!8# test vs. ling? Ling wins every time. 
10 minutes later and still mad about the ling we saw the bait floating in the back of the boat, so we fired up the motors and cut loose from the rig throttled up and the motors died.Not 15 seconds later and traveling with the swell a wave comes over the stern and we start to list to the port side.I grabbed the radio got off a quick mayday unzipped the t-bag and threw the all of the life vests, grabbed one and dove in. Stay Bent yells "swim for the rig!!!" So after what seemed like a mile(probably 125 yards) we finally make it to the rig.Thank GOD we all made it!!!All a little worse for the wear, and a few barnicle scrapes but, we're safe on the rig!!
We sit there for a few minutes catching our breath and trying to asses what happened, said a few prayers, and hugged each other. I decided to climb on up to look for a radio or an epirb, and I found a flare kit. The was a shrimper about a 1/2 mile from us so I fired an aerial flare out in front of his bow, and nothing. Loaded it back up and fired another one, and nothing!! He could have cared less about us!(the whole time Swampus and Stay Bent are frantically waving their life vests but to no avail) Well, we decided to save our remaining flares and signal mirror for a boat that was not a shrimper, when we hear a chopper in the distance. We finally see him when he starts to circle the capsized boat so I pulled out the signal mirror and start to flash it at him and he sees us!! Finally!! After he lands his crew came down and made sure we were all safe and accounted for, and then asked how much we weighed and said" come on we're taking you with us."
So, thank you Air Logistics, Capt. Carlos and crew for the rescue and ride home!! And thank you "sea sick" and "H and P Ranch" (on 2cool) for the use of their 36' Contender in our salvage efforts!!
We're still not sure what happened but, it happened FAST!! Make sure that everyone on the boat knows exactly where the life vests are at all times!! Make sure that they are readily accessible at all times!!
This could could have been much worse than it was, we all lost some high dollar toys but, they can all be replaced!! Always be alert and aware of everything that is going on with the boat at all times!! it can happen in a heartbeat!! Believe me!! We are all gonna go fishing again but, with some real life experience and knowledge that hopefully none of you will never have to experience on what to do if you do sink!!
This is not a feel sorry or woe is me story, we're OK!! This is hopefully a learning story that all of you can benefit from on our (Swampus, Stay Bent, and myself) behalf!!


TIGHT LINES AND BE SAFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Glad you guys are alright. Sorry to hear of the bad news on the boat but more importantly you guys are ok. 

Mike


----------



## zr2offroad (Mar 11, 2008)

*sorry to hear it man....*

holy **** man glad your ok.....was it on your boat or what????glad to hear you guys are ok and best of luck to you...It just goes to show you how fast tings can change out there....


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

WOW! Glad you guys were ok!

How long between the wave and turttle up?

Your rig a twin engine?
I am in the process of adding another bilge pump so that I'll have a back if the main pump goes out. If I have not forgot the sealant for my connections I would have done it last weekend. It's become a great concern for me recently for some reason. I've been fishing offshore since the mid 70's with only a primary pump...getting old and scary I guess.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Jeezus, glad you guys are OK. At least you were prepared and got your crew to safety. I think I would have rather shelled out a couple hundred bucks and payed for a chopper ride rather than going through what you did. Were you able to salvage the boat?


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Dang, glad yall are allright.. What boat were y'all in????


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

It was only 10-15 seconds, And yes, twin 175's It was my boat 23' CC Wellcraft, and the only thing we salvaged was Stay Bent's high $ Avet And 1 of my rod and reels.They were bungeed to the t-top!



Captn C said:


> WOW! Glad you guys were ok!
> 
> How long between the wave and turttle up?
> 
> ...


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I am glad everyone is ok! Sounds like a scare the **** out of ya trip. It was certainly bumpy to rough at noon on Friday when I took my boat for a spin to test some recent work. It pays to be prepared!!!

David


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Wow......glad you guys made it back safe.


----------



## JDLoftis (Nov 26, 2005)

_I grabbed the radio got off a quick mayday unzipped the t-bag and threw the all of the life vests, grabbed one and dove in. _

Great instincts! Glad you all are okay.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I'm guessing your bilge failed and grounded out your batteries, causing the engines to die?

Are the batteries located below deck?

Unless you've had a fitting failure it will be tough to figure out what happened. Do you have any thoughts as to what happened?

Did you feel you got off a message on your radio?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

mwb007 said:


> Went out Friday morning with Stay Bent and Swampus.......... a wave comes over the stern!!!!!!!!!!!!


dang!...... hate-it-when-that-happens

glad y'all are okay


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Hate to be nosy but we would all like more details so that we can learn. Glad your OK


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Mike sounded pretty wound up Saturday evening when I spoke with him on the phone. All that matters is they all made it and there's always the next boat down the road. It's a tough way to get one, for sure. Glad things went the way they did and you guys made it home all right.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Glad you made it.*

Plenty of time later to discuss more and learn lessons. Right now thats all we need to know. Thanks.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

We were checking bilges, screws, hatches all day and every thing was fine! We have, after having time to reflect, come to the conclusion that it was probably a thru-hull connection failure. When we went back the next day to try to salvage what we could, I saw that the front thru-hulls were intact but that doesn't mean that it did'nt come loose on the inside, and at the time we did'nt even think about checking the ones on the stern. So, any conclusion right now would be a guess!



PalmsUp said:


> Hate to be nosy but we would all like more details so that we can learn. Glad your OK


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I talked with 007 about this and agreed to keep mu mouth shut until he pulled the trigger on his story. Engine cuts out first. Waves swamps second. Boats starts listing third. Crew bails into the ditch fourth. Total time maybe 15 seconds, although I bet it happened in slo-mo. The boat eventually turned turtle.

We'll never really know what happened, other than the stern on any outboard is the weakest part even if constructed like a battleship. Downflooding from the wave perhaps caused the boat to become unstable, roll in a wave, and list to 45 degrees. It doesn't take much to add up to a ton of water once on your deck, and no bilge pump could fight a ton or two of water.

I'm glad they're OK. They had a decision to make, which was to stay with the boat or swim to a close-by rig. Sounds like they did the right thing. I can fess up now, that some of the boys got some serious barnacle rash out of the deal but otherwise are OK. -spi sam


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that Mike. Glad everyone is OK.. When I almost sank mine in Port A the batteries connections spent some time under water and corroded apart before we could get back to shore. I had seen them bubbling under the salt water and expected them so fall apart at any minute. We where lucky that it was calm that day. You can always jump on my boat any time.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Chuck!! I'll probably take you up on it!!



chuck richey said:


> Sorry to hear about that Mike. Glad everyone is OK.. When I almost sank mine in Port A the batteries connections spent some time under water and corroded apart before we could get back to shore. I had seen them bubbling under the salt water and expected them so fall apart at any minute. We where lucky that it was calm that day. You can always jump on my boat any time.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am adding a couple of pairs of good leather gloves to my ditch bag after talking to Mike. I ran the same boat for eons, but it had IO's and not twin OB's. The bulkhead in front of the gas tank had some issues in a lot of them, which would allow the boat to take on a lot of water and never turn the rear pump on. When you finally did figure out you had water and took off, it would all come back to the stern in a hurry.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Swells said:


> I can fess up now, that some of the boys got some serious barnacle rash out of the deal but otherwise are OK. -spi sam


i saw mike and staybent early saturday afternoon shortly after they got in and heard this amazing story, and i can attest to the serious barnacle rash. mike's legs are a cross-hatching of long scrapes and cuts swirling around his legs. otherwise, he and staybent looked good.

it's an amazing story, and i spent all weekend shaking my head in disbelief thinking about it and being thankful everything turned out relatively okay. it obviously could have been much worse.

i'm just glad all three of you are alive and well.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

UNREAL. 

it is amazing how fast things can happen..... i'm very glad you guys knew how to handle yourselves...imagine not being prepared as you were!!!!

not to make light of a bad situation, but i guess 'SWAMPUS' really lived up to his name on this trip, eh? 

once again, glad you are all safe....that gulf can turn on ya in a hurry!

i hope you got the neosporin on the cuts asap..... barnacle rash can really suck!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the invite but I'm glad I couldn't make it. Its great everyone is ok. Guess you did need a buddy boat, lol.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Awhile back I spoke with a guy who salvages boats for a living. He said the reason most go down is when the engines quit the crew all goes to the back of the boat to help find out the problem and take a wave and its over. Look on the bright side, its a soft boat market so you can get a new one cheap!


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

Glad to hear you all made it home safely that's the only truly important thing. As you learn more about what happened, please keep us updated; no doubt there will be something that we can all learn from.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Mont had a good reading that maybe some down-flooding was occuring without anybody noticing it. That could cause "instability" in a heartbeat. If you take off and all that water rushed back, it could happen pretty fast. Good comment, sir.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Wow!!!! you never know, add gloves and chapps to that ditch bag.

Glad everyone is safe and alive.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike..glad you guys are all safe and alive. I am sorry to hear about your boat.

JD


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Did the boat go down or is it still floating? Glad y'all made it back safe.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Glad everyone is alright. I'm sure there are lessons that everyone here can take from this. Your quick reaction definatly made the difference in keeping a bad situation from going worse.

Brad


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> We were checking bilges, screws, hatches all day and every thing was fine! We have, after having time to reflect, come to the conclusion that it was probably a thru-hull connection failure. When we went back the next day to try to salvage what we could, I saw that the front thru-hulls were intact but that doesn't mean that it did'nt come loose on the inside, and at the time we did'nt even think about checking the ones on the stern. So, any conclusion right now would be a guess!


Sounds like they got it to land at least...

My boat has a forward bulk head too. I have thought about a water level switch and pump up front my self. Mine does drain back pretty slowly though. It only has about a 1.5" drain hole. That was why I optied to put this pump in the rear area of the bilge.


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

its not a helicopter but if you want a ride that bad you can always go in my 172. Glad to hear you're OK. Great job working through the emergency and getting everyone safe.
gary


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Glad yall made it back OK and you were on your toes could have been much worse.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

WOW: Glad yall ok, Did they charge you for the air lift?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I can definately attest to the barnacle rash!! Stay bent didn't look that bad Mikey, what did you do, hold on to the rig and let him and swampy climb over you first??


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Water above vs below.*

Sounds like half of us are discussing through-hulls and bilge pumps pertaining to water in the space below the deck, and the other half are discussing a boat suddenly full of water above the deck..... water that could not escape (i.e no- notch transom, no transom door or removable gate). I wasn't there either, but this seems like two separate problems.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Glad you made it OK.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

When you guys reffer to thru hulls, are ya'll talking about a fitting?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

The bilge was dry all day. We checked it often, all of the stringers run the length of the boat with the only obstruction being the fuel tank in the middle of the hull with 4" drain holes all the way around it, so it had to be a thru-hull failure in the stern. Like I said, anything right now is nothing but a guess.



Johnboat said:


> Sounds like half of us are discussing through-hulls and bilge pumps pertaining to water in the space below the deck, and the other half are discussing a boat suddenly full of water above the deck..... water that could not escape (i.e no- notch transom, no transom door or removable gate). I wasn't there either, but this seems like two separate problems.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes! The ones in the front were for the front fish box, and the ones in the stern were for the live bait well and the saltwater washdown pump.



Hotrod said:


> When you guys reffer to thru hulls, are ya'll talking about a fitting?


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

glad you all made it through that kinda situation.somewhere in the post said there was a rig close to yall?if there was one, thank god it was close by!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Dang...I sure am glad ya'll are okay! Bernard gave me a call Friday asking if I wanted to go. I can honestly say this is one of the few times I was glad I was in Abilene.

Sorry to hear about your boat Mike, but the important thing is...ya'll are safe!
Give me a shout if you want to try a "state water" trip...like say West Bay!

FoF


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank God for quick reflexes. Glad to see you guys to fish another day. It was slop seas Fri., & Sat. not any better. You guys made the smart move to climb the rig. Was the hull still above water for awhile? For lessons learned here, if not near a rig like these guys were, better to stay w/the capsized boat, since it's much easier to see from the air, especially in choppy seas. Makes me want to pick up 1 of those new floating handheld VHF's. Glad to see you guys are ok. Another thought came to mind, was, that the drain plug was in tight? It seems that while running, you wouldn't pick up a whole lot of water, but, once tied up, a boat could fill in a hurry.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Glad you guys made it to the rig!... jeezz... definitely a crazy story


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

so is the boat still floating around or what?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

mahiseeker said:


> Thank God for quick reflexes. Glad to see you guys to fish another day. It was slop seas Fri., & Sat. not any better. You guys made the smart move to climb the rig. Was the hull still above water for awhile? For lessons learned here, if not near a rig like these guys were, better to stay w/the capsized boat, since it's much easier to see from the air, especially in choppy seas. Makes me want to pick up 1 of those new floating handheld VHF's. Glad to see you guys are ok. Another thought came to mind, was, that the drain plug was in tight? It seems that while running, you wouldn't pick up a whole lot of water, but, once tied up, a boat could fill in a hurry.


I ordered the Standard floating handheld from Anchorexpress last week. I have been trying to get it since November of last year when it came out, it also has a strobe, submersible for 30mins and floats.


----------



## fishingreg (Feb 11, 2008)

What a story! I feel for you guys. Sorry to hear what you had to go though but I am very happy to hear you are all ok minus some cuts and scrapes. I am very glad you were fishing a rig and not a bottom spot in the middle of no where.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

The boat is still floating! The Coast Guard has been tracking it since Friday, and thank you Petty Officer Davis for keeping me up to date on the latest positions. I wish it would have sunk! I hope the insurance company does'nt want to try to salvage and give it back to me. I'll just take the cash and use it to fish with some of you guys!!



bostonwhaler said:


> so is the boat still floating around or what?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Man that is hair ball! I am glad to know y'all are OK. The Gulf can be very unforgiving.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I think if it's recovered your responsible for the cost and your ins may not cover it till its recovered. Alot of them don't pay for recovery from what I've heard.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

great reaction man, good on u to not delay, just assess and go from there!! glad you made it back safe, hope your out on the water soon!!


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

glad you guys made it to saftey


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, what a ride! Sorry to hear about your boat though I'm glad you guys all made it home safe and sound.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow! Glad to hear y'all made it O.K., sure sorry to hear about this. Thanks, Mike for what you've told us so far and if you ever find out the cause for sure, that'd be a great thing to know.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

wow glad you guys all made it in safe


----------



## confused (Apr 14, 2006)

Your story makes me really doubt that my liferaft and e-pirb would be any use in this situation. I keep them in a hatch in the floor at the bow. Lifejackets in the t-top. Fifteen seconds sound like I would have to make a quick choice as to which way to go and what to grab.
Really got me scratchin my bald head now.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your boat but glad you all made it out safely. Thanks for posting up and reminding us how quickly things can go wrong out there.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Mike,
I'm proud that you posted this for the betterment of fellow boaters.

Well, I will 1st say that the only experience I wanted in my future was catching a Marlin. (A sinking boat is one that no one counts and hopefully never will) I truly hope this is something you only get once in a lifetime.

A few suggestions for others:
1. Get a T-Bag (While at the radio and things start going further South, a zip and toss of jackets really saves lives) Although we never stopped stroking, if we needed to rest, those jackets would have been a life-saver.
2. Never swim facing forward in 3-4' seas. I learned from Mike and Swampus that the Back Stroke was the best method to get to the rig 1st. They were smoking me.
3. Wear a shoe that will stay on your foot when swimming. (Those nice and comfy Crocs will not stay on and the end-results will be some severely stratched up feet)
4. When you see water on the deck, assess immediately. We let Mike survey and we went to the bow. 
5. I made the call to swim for the rig and still feel that was better than 3 people trying to hold on. (After we went to salvage Saturday, I was trying to hold on to the life-line we rigged from the Contender to the sunken vessel and it was rough to hold on to a rope, little less a bow ring) Secondly, I think we would have eventually lured a Shark for an easy meal. Ooch.

My analysis of the water entry:
A thru-hull failure. The boat jumped on plane good all day and we were at rest for about an hour. I looked back and saw the floating bait and it seemed like less than a minute before we were in the water. (Two motor cranks, untie, throttle up, motors die, attempt a failed May Day while the boat tilts to throw Mike out while grabbing the jackets) Believe me, it was not in slow motion!!!

In closing, "God is Great" and I'm happy to be alive and adding to this story. Amen! 

Thanks to all that helped: Air Logistics Helicopters and Seasick(The Saturday crew) Also, Jasen (Reel Habitation) gave me some good diving pointers Friday night.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

ROGER ALL OF THAT!!!!!!! THANKS BENARD!! WE HAVE LIVED TO FISH ANOTHER DAY!!!!!!!!!



Stay Bent said:


> Mike,
> I'm proud that you posted this for the betterment of fellow boaters.
> 
> Well, I will 1st say that the only experience I wanted in my future was catching a Marlin. (A sinking boat is one that no one counts and hopefully never will) I truly hope this is something you only get once in a lifetime.
> ...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

True, a salvager could lay claim to it and make you or the insurance company pay for his "find." Might want to go out one more time ... with some C-4, maybe? Just kidding but salvaging does happen ...


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

hey mike, if the coasties and still relaying coordinates, you may want to pass on to eneryone on here. it would be real bad to come across that on accident. we had a hard enough time finding it saturday with the coordinates.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow! Man I am glad that you guys are OK. I guess it makes a big difference when you have people onboard that can think under pressure.


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

I Good Suggestiong Is To Have A High Water Alarm. A Float Switch Just Aboce The Pump Rant To A Horn Under The Dasj. If The Pump Stops Working The High Water Alarm Will Let You Know. 1 Float Switch, 1 Radio Shack Horn, 50ft Anchor Wire.... Priceless


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Rethinking MY drill/procedure*

Glad to hear you'll made it home!! After reading your account I am rethinking my plan for having to abandon a boat: location of life jackets;location of EPIRB; survival bag, shoes (always wear them) and i loved my crocs, but not on the boat now; long levi pants in bag (barracle protection?), and I'm sure the list will be longer. Again thanks for sharing your experience, it could be the difference between thinking I'm prepared and finding out I wasn't!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

wow mike, glad you and the crew are safe, and sorry for the loss ..


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Guys and Gals!! Thanks for the concern!! But, we're OK !! Yeah! It sucks!! But, we will fish another day!! This is just a minor setback! I want you people to learn from my mistakes!! Be very dilligent about checking everything!! Leave no stone or hatch, unturned!! Let this be a learning experience for all!! Like I said before, we're OK!! Just be sure to do a shakedown first!! It's good to break things in the bay or ICW before heading offshore!! And always be alert, check out your s**t before you leave port!!

BE SAFE!!!!!!!!



tngbmt said:


> wow mike, glad you and the crew are safe, and sorry for the loss ..


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow,
Glad all of you made it. What kind of boat was it? 
I have been ankle deep once or twice over the years, but have always managed to keep her floating. 
Knee deep once in a 54' Bertram. Down in the engine room running the back up mechanical pump once the batteries went under.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

What's a t-bag as compared to a ditch bag? Same thang?

I know some young captains who just have a backpack they take along. Some ship pilots do to. I betcha they got a plan to put on a PFD and grab the backpack in case they end up in the bar ditch...


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

*TBag*



Swells said:


> What's a t-bag as compared to a ditch bag? Same thang?


TBag is a nylon bag that fits under your TTop - big size fits 4 offshore life vests.

Mike, Bernard, Swampus - glad you guys got out ok. There's always other boats. Thanks for the detail on the sinking, and the thoughts on how to be prepared.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

*T-Bag!!!!!!!!!*



Swells said:


> What's a t-bag as compared to a ditch bag? Same thang?


Sammie!! It's a good thing I'M ANAL about storage space!! 'Cause if I would have left everything like it was, there wouldn't have been a story!! Jason at Millenium Marine said "I have something here for you! It was a t-bag !! Never even asked how much it was!! He put it on, and the rest is history!!!!! Any boat that I might own in the future will all have a t-bag on it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

did you actually climb up the steel jacket of the rig or boat landing??? or get on the ropes?

i have seen a boat sink offshore like that because the penetration thru the splashwell for the fuel lines, etc. was too low and wasn't sealed correctly. very scary I'm glad you guys made it back.


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

gald everyone is ok:cheers:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Always use spell check before posting!



LaAngler said:


> did you actually climb up the steel jacket of the rig or boat landing??? or get on the ropes?
> 
> i have seen a boat sink offshore like that because the penetration thru the splashwell for the fuel lines, etc. was too low and wasn't sealed correctly. very scary I'm glad you guys made it back.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

*What We Saw Saturday*

This is really not a decent surface for 3 people to hold on too.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Great pics Bernard!!!!! Please forward them to my e-mail address!!

This was a hard part for me!!



Stay Bent said:


> This is really not a decent surface for 3 people to hold on too.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

The only thing no one has mentioned is what happened to me and my crew on a trip out of Matagorda during a KMT. We were bump trolling with the downriggers and decided to move to a nearby rig. When I throttled up the boat would not go on plane and I had the mate look in the bilge...which was full...over the batteries. I put the throttle to the stops and had the mate put the portable bilge pump in the bilge, another person start using the handheld pump, closed the thru-hull and I turned off all electric pumps and made a Pan-Pan to the USCG. Turns out the livewell pump had a broken hose and it was pumping water directly into the bilge rather than the livewell. The livewell pump had more volume than the bilge pump and it ruled the day. After closing the thru-hull the water quickly went overboard and we managed to save the day.

Those livewell hoses need to be checked often and they also need to be double-clamped. Any time you have a flooding problem always close the thru-hull first thing and shut down any livewell or washdown pumps. That is not fancy stuff...just hindsight from a situation that could have been pretty bad as we were at least a few miles from any platform or other help.

I am truly glad the guys made it okay and certainly not trying to insinuate that they failed at anything safety-wise. They are all alive. Enough said! God bless them and all who helped them.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks!!........I Think!!!!!!!



Slightly Dangerous said:


> The only thing no one has mentioned is what happened to me and my crew on a trip out of Matagorda during a KMT. We were bump trolling with the downriggers and decided to move to a nearby rig. When I throttled up the boat would not go on plane and I had the mate look in the bilge...which was full...over the batteries. I put the throttle to the stops and had the mate put the portable bilge pump in the bilge, another person start using the handheld pump, closed the thru-hull and I turned off all electric pumps and made a Pan-Pan to the USCG. Turns out the livewell pump had a broken hose and it was pumping water directly into the bilge rather than the livewell. The livewell pump had more volume than the bilge pump and it ruled the day. After closing the thru-hull the water quickly went overboard and we managed to save the day.
> 
> Those livewell hoses need to be checked often and they also need to be double-clamped. Any time you have a flooding problem always close the thru-hull first thing and shut down any livewell or washdown pumps. That is not fancy stuff...just hindsight from a situation that could have been pretty bad as we were at least a few miles from any platform or other help.
> 
> I am truly glad the guys made it okay and certainly not trying to insinuate that they failed at anything safety-wise. They are all alive. Enough said! God bless them and all who helped them.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

It needs 2 boats to roll it over. Someone has to go underneath and tie on the opposite sides of each boats. Sounds easy but probably take all day. I will start keeping my ditch bag on deck for anyone to grab, mine floats so hopefully it will get thrown out and someone can grab it. If yours doesn't float put a piece of foam or a life jacket in it. I usually stick it inside the console, bad idea. I have the T-Bag with 4 jackets in there also. Good to know and I may practice unzipping it quick just to make sure the jackets fall out and can be dispursed.


I posted last year when me and my brother almost sank outta Port A at Double Yellow rig. I had replaced my bilge pumps before we went and didn't seal the hatch infront of the motors. We were fine running out. When we stopped we were there a couple of hours and water was steadly coming in. I noticed it when I caught a King and woke my brother up to help me gaff it. He's 400lbs and I figured the boat was leaning because me and him were on the same side. When it stayed like that I opened up a hatch and it was full of water. Looked inside my console where my Batts are and water was almost covering them. I cut lines I had 5 out and untied from the rig. Called CG immediatly and told them situation. I told my bro to circle the rig so I could get some water out with the hand pump, bad idea I got no where after 15 mins. My bilge pumps had shorted out. So we made the decision to run for the jetties, CG had a Cutter 13 miles away on training and luckly we made it. I know the sinking feeling and its not nice. 

Always go over and over scenerios in your head of what to do and what to have. Be safe.

Attached is a pic of a T-Bag on the T-top for those that don't know.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

My home builder had just made a trip off shore in a new boat. Later, he noticed the boat was sluggish and peeked in the bilge to discover it was flooded. He limped back in and hauled to boat to inspect. The discharge of his bilge pump was below the water line. As long as his pumped worked, he was ok. When the pump failed, he almost sank.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

*Scary!*

Glad to hear this story had a happy ending and that the three of you are safe. Mike, sorry about your boat, I know you had high hopes for this summer and now you're starting over - at least you can start over. . . . seriously, this incident has got me thinking again about my safety strategies. I know that my raw water pump and my baitwell pump will both serve as back-up bilge pumps in a pinch. I'd have to cut the intake hoses loose from the sea-cocks on both. The raw water pump would pump out straight to the scuppers, but I'd have to cut the output hose on the baitwell pump and and pull it up out of the hatch to drain it on deck and out the back. This assumes I have the time to make those cuts. Luckily my batteries are up high, above deck and under my console, so I should still (theoretically) have electrical power. I'm now thinking "buy a backup bilge pump" and do a proper install so it starts working on incoming water as soon as it hit the limit switch.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Safe*

Glad you guys are home and safe! Swamp told me the tale and all I could think of was thank God that all of you made it. Family and friends are now reminded how important you are. 
SH


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

It would be a good move Bill!! Always err on the safety side!!!!!!!!



buzzard bill said:


> Glad to hear this story had a happy ending and that the three of you are safe. Mike, sorry about your boat, I know you had high hopes for this summer and now you're starting over - at least you can start over. . . . seriously, this incident has got me thinking again about my safety strategies. I know that my raw water pump and my baitwell pump will both serve as back-up bilge pumps in a pinch. I'd have to cut the intake hoses loose from the sea-cocks on both. The raw water pump would pump out straight to the scuppers, but I'd have to cut the output hose on the baitwell pump and and pull it up out of the hatch to drain it on deck and out the back. This assumes I have the time to make those cuts. Luckily my batteries are up high, above deck and under my console, so I should still (theoretically) have electrical power. I'm now thinking "buy a backup bilge pump" and do a proper install so it starts working on incoming water as soon as it hit the limit switch.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

No mention on this thread about the brave souls on the shrimp boat making sure there were no elephants to attack you . Classic case of folks not wanting to get involved. 

Props to Air Logistics, they have a heliport near our airport in Rockport (too many ports).


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*BEEN THERE DONE THAT!!!!!!!!!!.........Glad that everyone is safe!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats a good idea on another bilge. I have 2 below deck and have a 3rd on standby now with a long hose and alligator battery clips with a long cord.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Geez, what can I say, first and foremost glad one of your 9 cat lives was available for use. It happens so fast. I have learned over the years to take nothing for granite, you can go out 100 times and everything is fine and then WHAM all hell breaks loose. Glad everyone lives to tell about this for another day.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh man i'm glad to hear yall made it out in one piece!!!! Thats some scary stuff right there!!! Thank God!!!


----------



## Playing Hooky (Jun 14, 2006)

I am startin to think that the liferaft and EPIRB that I want are not overkill (as some of my friends think).
glad to hear you are okay and are willing to share your experience so that we may all learn.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank God you guys made it. Pretty spooky the way things went down so fast but way to keep your wits about you and get yourselves out of trouble. Sorry it had to come about this way but this sould give everyone a crash course in expecting the unexpected and being prepared before the season really ramps up. I know I for one am gonna make sure that the safety gear on my boat is not only there and functional but also easily accessible and that EVERYONE on the boat knows what we need if we gotta ditch. Once again, sorry about your boat but I'm glad ya'll got yourselves out of there. Big thanks to the USCG too!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Wheewwwww!!!!!*

Glad you guys made it back safely!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

It would appear that I got everyones attention!!!!!!!



Mont said:


> Mike sounded pretty wound up Saturday evening when I spoke with him on the phone. All that matters is they all made it and there's always the next boat down the road. It's a tough way to get one, for sure. Glad things went the way they did and you guys made it home all right.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i'm very glad you guys are posting details and photos of what can happen. i'm also very glad you guys were making very good decisions, very quickly! top notch seamanship, all of you. 

very sorry for the loss of the boat..... and as you very happy for the non-loss of life. 

i'm going to go over mine again, and maybe put my mandatory PFD's in a more visible, easy to grab location..... i rarely venture offshore, more of the flats and bayou type, but it never hurts to be safe(r). 

ALWAYS WEAR YOUR KILL SWITCH. 

i do plan to get inflatable PFD's for two more riders. and i am for sure getting a backpack bilge pump setup to ride along in the ditch bag. 

serious business and high drama on the gulf of mexico this weekend..... exciting.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad you guys are ok. Would Sea Tow or Boat US protection plans help you get the boat back to shore? Again, Very glad you made it back safe and executed your emergency plan well.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

This guy knows his stuff.



Slightly Dangerous said:


> The only thing no one has mentioned is what happened to me and my crew on a trip out of Matagorda during a KMT. We were bump trolling with the downriggers and decided to move to a nearby rig. When I throttled up the boat would not go on plane and I had the mate look in the bilge...which was full...over the batteries. I put the throttle to the stops and had the mate put the portable bilge pump in the bilge, another person start using the handheld pump, closed the thru-hull and I turned off all electric pumps and made a Pan-Pan to the USCG. Turns out the livewell pump had a broken hose and it was pumping water directly into the bilge rather than the livewell. The livewell pump had more volume than the bilge pump and it ruled the day. After closing the thru-hull the water quickly went overboard and we managed to save the day.
> 
> Those livewell hoses need to be checked often and they also need to be double-clamped. Any time you have a flooding problem always close the thru-hull first thing and shut down any livewell or washdown pumps. That is not fancy stuff...just hindsight from a situation that could have been pretty bad as we were at least a few miles from any platform or other help.
> 
> I am truly glad the guys made it okay and certainly not trying to insinuate that they failed at anything safety-wise. They are all alive. Enough said! God bless them and all who helped them.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

talk about scarry stuff, glad everyone is OK!!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow. Glad to hear Yall are still with us, thanks to the good folks in the helicopter. I guess you just never know. Reminds me of how foolish I was in my youth. We used to go out 30-40 miles in a POS boat that always needed to ne tweaked several times a trip to get it to run right. No radio, just the basics like flares and fire extinguisher. It always got us back to Freeport, but Im sure I had alot of help from the Man Above. Sounds like He saved some for Yall too. This was a happy ending. I would hate to have sat down to my computer tonight and read about more missing fishermen in the gulf. Just curiuos, but did you ever drill on what you would do if this had ever happened? It sounds like you knew exactly what to do in the short time you had to do it.

Glad Yall are ok. I hope the rig rash heals soon.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad all of you guys are ok. Sure reminds me to keep alert and not fall into a routine.

Joe


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

No!!! There was never any drill!! But, since you brought it up !!!! Maybe everyone should impose a self help drill on your own boat before departing!!



Brassnadz said:


> Wow. Glad to hear Yall are still with us, thanks to the good folks in the helicopter. I guess you just never know. Reminds me of how foolish I was in my youth. We used to go out 30-40 miles in a POS boat that always needed to ne tweaked several times a trip to get it to run right. No radio, just the basics like flares and fire extinguisher. It always got us back to Freeport, but Im sure I had alot of help from the Man Above. Sounds like He saved some for Yall too. This was a happy ending. I would hate to have sat down to my computer tonight and read about more missing fishermen in the gulf. Just curiuos, but did you ever drill on what you would do if this had ever happened? It sounds like you knew exactly what to do in the short time you had to do it.
> 
> Glad Yall are ok. I hope the rig rash heals soon.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow. Not much else to say about that. Glad it came naturally to you. I dont know how I would have handled it, but I hope I would do what you did. Hats off!


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Sure am glad everyone is ok, Just some food for thought add a float swith to a stringer hanging down with a light and horn at the helm for high water allert. Always be sure all bilge lines have a seal loop in them high enough that water can't back in through them. I Keep an assortment of rubber pluggs in my boat to plug any size hole up to 3" you can get these @ Lowes. You guys should be proud that yall survived to tell the tell so many dont. God Bless..


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Just thought of something else that may help someone in the future;

Put your expired flares in your T bag with the life jackets. I keep mine just incase, but I don't have them in my T-bag (will very soon). For the price of the flare guns you could keep an extra one in with the life jackets. The flares are sealed pretty good and if you put them in vaccum bags they would stay dry for a long time.



I just moved all my cables from a shallow splash well in fornt of the engines becasue I know a bunch of water has been coming in there for years. They stayed under water most of the time when we were in any kind of seas. They are now high and dry. looks like, next to marrying my wife it's the smartest thing I've ever done. I sure am glad I did it now.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Playing Hooky said:


> I am startin to think that the liferaft and EPIRB that I want are not overkill (as some of my friends think).
> glad to hear you are okay and are willing to share your experience so that we may all learn.


Tell your friends that on the water, you just can't pull over and call a wrecker. The worst case is too easily dismissed, you are in a sinking boat and your life is at stake!

This does not only apply to offshore boating, I am going to take inventory of my little scoote and upgrade my safety gear.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

On the subject of training, I used to go over scenarios at work in my mind over and over. I was loading hazardous chemicals.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

ya'll are 3 very lucky SOB.... Glad ya'll made it back safely!!!

Hope ya'll bought some lottery tickets!!!


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

FishinHippie,
After we made it to the rig, caught our breathes and starting to talk through what had just happened, somebody said, "Man we were lucky". I immediately explained the difference between luck and a BLESSING. Luck is when YOU think you did all of the right things. A BLESSING is when you look back at what happened and realize God had control of the end result.

I don't think I mentioed it earlier, but I was the last one to the rig and I had something rough-skinned bumping or rubbing against my right leg as I swam the last 100 feet. As I swam, I prayed to God not to put any more on me than was already on my plate. I know without any inkling of doubt that that was a Shark and God shut his mouth. (Now on a funny note: It could have been that curious Ling that broke me off earlier - I didn't look back to see if he still had my hook in his mouth)


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

a lot of both I think... 

I'll bet you'll be wondering what that was on your leg for a long... long time.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Guys, thank GOD your all ok! yall done good keeping your cool!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

That was most likely a Trigger Fish. Any shark large enough to consider devouring you would have been very apparent to you. Besides...you are much too gamey for any shark to want to eat.

I know, I know...go sit in the corner!



Stay Bent said:


> FishinHippie,
> After we made it to the rig, caught our breathes and starting to talk through what had just happened, somebody said, "Man we were lucky". I immediately explained the difference between luck and a BLESSING. Luck is when YOU think you did all of the right things. A BLESSING is when you look back at what happened and realize God had control of the end result.
> 
> I don't think I mentioed it earlier, but I was the last one to the rig and I had something rough-skinned bumping or rubbing against my right leg as I swam the last 100 feet. As I swam, I prayed to God not to put any more on me than was already on my plate. I know without any inkling of doubt that that was a Shark and God shut his mouth. (Now on a funny note: It could have been that curious Ling that broke me off earlier - I didn't look back to see if he still had my hook in his mouth)


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Mont, 

How about a sticky - Safety tips. We think of great ideas, like portable bilge pumps, plumbers loops, etc. etc. whenever we have a thread like this, then it goes away, we get busy, whatever. A sticky for safety tips would be great. I for one would check it a couple times a year for any new ideas. 

Had a strange thought. This almost sounds like a replay of the Vitaman Sea tragedy a few years ago. Near Buc field, boat sank very fast, deckhand and a couple of clients made it to a rig, unfortunately the capt and another gentleman did not. Does anyone know if that boat was raised (I heard it was) and were the findings ever made public? It was a charter so I think all that stuff was kept quiet for a while due possible legal actions.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear you guys are ok! Did you get the name of that shrimp boat to post on 2cool? That guy is a a'' h''' and needs to be boycotted!!!


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Dang I am almost lost for words! Almost! LoL!! Glad you guys are alright, thank God! I have thought about that very thing many times and how I would handle it. Looks like ya'll did everything right. Now I need to rethink my safety gear. All my safety gear is down in the cabin. Sounds like I may not have time to get it in some instances. I have replaced most of my through hull fittings from plastic to stainless and new hose connections. Now it is a priority to replace the couple of plastic ones left, even though they are above the water line. I do have two bilge pumps, one up by the cabin and one in stern and one extra in storage. I bought the extra to install as a back up. Looks like I need to get it installed. Lots of learnings here, but sorry this happened.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Capt.Doug, after my little ordeal, I would suggest you have your life vests where you can reach them! 'Cause it can happen quick!!



CaptDoug said:


> Dang I am almost lost for words! Almost! LoL!! Glad you guys are alright, thank God! I have thought about that very thing many times and how I would handle it. Looks like ya'll did everything right. Now I need to rethink my safety gear. All my safety gear is down in the cabin. Sounds like I may not have time to get it in some instances. I have replaced most of my through hull fittings from plastic to stainless and new hose connections. Now it is a priority to replace the couple of plastic ones left, even though they are above the water line. I do have two bilge pumps, one up by the cabin and one in stern and one extra in storage. I bought the extra to install as a back up. Looks like I need to get it installed. Lots of learnings here, but sorry this happened.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> Capt.Doug, after my little ordeal, I would suggest you have your life vests where you can reach them! 'Cause it can happen quick!!


I agree, Doug you need to keep them more handy. Did you ever put a top on your boat? If not you might have a tiny bit more time if you had a problem. The T-Tops raise the boats center of gravity, so when you loose buoyancy from the hull filling with water they roll easier.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*center of gravity*

T-top does seem to raise CG pretty significantly, especially if it is stuffed with rocket launchers full of big game rod/reels....plus the canvas probably helps blow the boat over when listing. Also any of those huge coffin size above deck boxes full of ice, fish gear etc would be a factor. Not to mention the peeps standing on the deck and hanging onto the t top or rails.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

HOLY HELL BATMAN! Glad all 3 made it safely to the rig ! Congrats on salvaging the high dollar toy. Tight Lines and definitely looks like the Big Man upstairs had a couple eyes on ya'll that day.

Crispin


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thankful:

#1 I want to thank God Almighty for saveing our lives!! --It was fast and DONE!
#2 Mike for haveing the quickness on throwing me and Bernard the Life Jackets as fast as he could!--We were in the very front for counter ballance.
#3 For not "Going into a panic"--which is the first reaction!--I shouted to Bernard that we need to take a deep breath and stay as calm as possible and slow and steady wins the race!--I tried to stay w/ B as close as possible doing the back stroke so as not to drink up the sea as bad getting Pounded every other second with big swells! Life Guard Trainning as a "Little Shamu"--I grabbed an extra "Throw Pad" pfd for an emergency as we had no time to even clip on our Orange vests but held them to our bodies to float!!--Didn't take my eys off B--we were a team!

It was very fast folks as the swell hit the boat--we were on the way over that fast!--We waited till she rolled and just fliped on the other side and started swimming like a Scalded Ape to the rig.

Lessons Learned so far:

Don't Test the Sea! If she is churnning to 3-6 Swells--Make it another day when it's better!--White Nuckeling to a spot may mean the sea is a little rough. (don't hate the fish that bad!)

Bilge Pumps Checked and New as possible w/ spare on hand/and a portable w/ Battery Clips standing by! A MUST for all boats big or small.

Ski Jackets ----Mucho Better!!

Vacume Packed Emergency Equip. (Light Beacon Fash? Mirror! Flair Gun etc.!)

Mike You Saved our Lives Brother! Thanks for throwing those Vests!!!

Please Be Careful out there Guy's and Gal's!!

swampus............................alive and Kickin' By the Grace of God!--Hugging My Kids!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well said Robby!!!



Swampus said:


> Thankful:
> 
> #1 I want to thank God Almighty for saveing our lives!! --It was fast and DONE!
> #2 Mike for haveing the quickness on throwing me and Bernard the Life Jackets as fast as he could!--We were in the very front for counter ballance.
> ...


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Glad you guys passed the SWIM for your LIFE TEST!*

Wow! I was almost there! My wife passed out the night before. I called Mike and canceled, then took care of buisness. Bernard sent me a PM early in the day today,
but I only found out today and have not even finished this thread. Mont had a great 
post with wisdom and caution the night before that helped. I ended up Fishing and 
checking readings offshore Freeport Friday - late start as it was too rough in the morning
but nice late. Glad you guys are alive and I have to say - Glad I missed this one! Rik


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

She finally washed ashore. Some wrecker company recovered it. I called the Coast Guard and they told me to call Galveston P.D. They knew nothing about it!! Called Galveston County, and notta!! What should I do??


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

How did they get your #????? I would think that they would have to call the police or coast gaurd before they could move it.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> She finally washed ashore. Some wrecker company recovered it. I called the Coast Guard and they told me to call Galveston P.D. They knew nothing about it!! Called Galveston County, and notta!! What should I do??


Sounds like you need to deal with the insurance company and a wrecker yard now. The wrecker yard will have no problem charging big bucks for rescuing the boat and charging rent to hold it in their yard - all perfectly legal.

If you're lucky you can get the boat for a few hundred bucks. I'd ask the insurance company what to do first ... but don't wait. These things can get ugly and end up in court sometimes. I know a few maritime lawyers who might be able to help if you need a referral. I sure hope it works out smooth, bruddah. 
/sam


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Swells said:


> Sounds like you need to deal with the insurance company and a wrecker yard now. The wrecker yard will have no problem charging big bucks for rescuing the boat and charging rent to hold it in their yard - all perfectly legal.
> 
> If you're lucky you can get the boat for a few hundred bucks. I'd ask the insurance company what to do first ... but don't wait. These things can get ugly and end up in court sometimes. I know a few maritime lawyers who might be able to help if you need a referral. I sure hope it works out smooth, bruddah.
> /
> sam


It's not gonna be worth it, just saw some pics of her that the driver sent me!! She's gone!!


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Post the pic's if you can.


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

Pics Please!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

team axis said:


> Pics Please!


I'll try to post 'em tomorrow. Just really don't feel like it right now!!


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

Just Glad Yall Made It Back Safe. Take Your Time At Least Your Home!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> It's not gonna be worth it, just saw some pics of her that the driver sent me!! She's gone!!


Yeah I know it's a bummer experience ... I was looking after ya because these things have a way of biting you in the hindquarters later on. The boat and registration is currently in your name so if you don't want it, give it away or let the wrecker file an "abandoned property" claim. Then you're still paying insurance unless you stop the policy, make a claim, not make a claim, and go through all that hooey. If you don't play your cards right you could have that monkey on your back for years. I hate to see that happen to an honest fella.
-sammie


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Is it possible somebody hit the fill pump on your livewell and you didnt know it and it was overflowing into your bilge? The reason I ask is because it happened to me but luckily the pump kicked on.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

D.L. said:


> Is it possible somebody hit the fill pump on your livewell and you didnt know it and it was overflowing into your bilge? The reason I ask is because it happened to me but luckily the pump kicked on.


The only 2 valves I had were for the salt water wash down, and the live bait well, and never turned either one on!! They are only accecable from the bilge and they were never turned on!! It was 2 ball valves and they were both in the closed position.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

mwb007

Men happy to hear you are alive and well. Things happen real fast. You only have a few seconds to do the right thing when everything goes south. Seems like you did all you could in a bad situation. Staying close to the rig is always the right thing to do. Boats can be replaced lives can't.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Man, that is no good!! I am sorry to hear what happened to your boat and glad yall are alright!! Dang!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree with an earlier post that its High water alarm awareness time.....

It won't stop the leak, but it will alert you that there is one.

I lost a boat at Nansen in 2004 at night and it happens so fast.

Sounds like you had a good crew...... everyone kept their head.... ,and you're here to talk about it...... Thank God

*MB*


----------



## txcbc (Jun 27, 2006)

Hit the thread late and was just wondering if you had an EPIRB or a ditch bag? Sorry if I asked a question asked earlier. Had a boat where the salt water/air ruined the T-bag zipper even with corrison block on it. I have since placed my PFDs where they are not hindered by a broken zipper tab.

I say a prayer before I make any offshore trip!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> It's not gonna be worth it, just saw some pics of her that the driver sent me!! She's gone!!


If they called you Mike--Did they find the container with the cell phones and wallets etc.? Hopeful thinking. Guess everything they find is keeper for them.?

The Shrimp Boats thet "Didn't see us" one was White with a large Blue Stripe and the other was White with a large Red Stripe on side.--Looked like the same Company and Boats.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*no tub*

hey swampus, the console and t-top hatches were open when i got to it, all i managed to find were 2 rods that were bungi corded to the t-top and a life vest that was in the console. it was empty besides that. sorry


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Think someone can dive that rig and recover the heavier hardware like big rods and stuff or you think they are toast by now. Did you guys have expensive setups?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

It's a possibilty. I've already talked to someone about it, and he said that he would let me know.



Hotrod said:


> Think someone can dive that rig and recover the heavier hardware like big rods and stuff or you think they are toast by now. Did you guys have expensive setups?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Just glad to be alive!

Gonna get a 350 hp Bilge Pump for my boat!!

Good luck Mike with the ins. co Bro!

SS--Thanks for diving the wreck for us Bro! Owe ya a cold one or 10 for that!!

swampus


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Roger that!! Swampus!!



Swampus said:


> Just glad to be alive!
> 
> Gonna get a 350 hp Bilge Pump for my boat!!
> 
> Good luck Mike with the ins. co Bro!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I thought they were a decent distance from the rig when the boat rolled...?? If so, finding the equipment in the silt would be a real shot in the dark...imo.

Be better using a dragline with a large weight and several trebles...Probably not worth the effort considering the cost and time.

Insurance, depending on what type of policy he had, should have some coverage for "personal effect" or/and "fishing equipment".

Hey 007, if you need help dealing with your insurance or understanding the coverages you have on the policy I would be glad to help you. Just pm me if you need anything.

The key here is just as everyone has already said. Be happy with your life and chalk it up to another of life's MANY lessons. Good people on that boat and apparently God felt the need to keep 'em around for us.

Brice



Hotrod said:


> Think someone can dive that rig and recover the heavier hardware like big rods and stuff or you think they are toast by now. Did you guys have expensive setups?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

first off, glad you all are safe,

now that you have had some time to recover, get out a legal pad and start writing down everything you lost
rods ,reels, line, tackle , t-bag, dip nets, gaffs, bats, coolers
sunblock, sunglasses ,tools , dock lines, anchor, chain, line 
fuel , all of it, start at the bow and think thru every inch of your boat.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

The boat is already on dry land at a salvage yard in Galveston. It was only insured for the agreed value of the boat, and nothing else. I had made the down payment on that Monday before she went down, and they are going to investigate it!!



CoastalOutfitters said:


> first off, glad you all are safe,
> 
> now that you have had some time to recover, get out a legal pad and start writing down everything you lost
> rods ,reels, line, tackle , t-bag, dip nets, gaffs, bats, coolers
> ...


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> .....I had made the down payment on that Monday before she went down, and they are going to investigate it!!


To buy or down for insurance?

I guess either way your going to have your hands full with them!

Have you put an eye ball on the boat? It's going to hurt! The surf can do a number on one.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

The surf DID a number on it!!!!!!!!threre's nothing left but the hull & 1/2 the motors!! I'll be ok! I've had a # of invites to go fishing!! Thanks to all that have offered!! I'm going to go ahead and go out with Tiny Roger and Mastercylinder on Sunday and show them how to catch fish!!Mastercylinder said he wasn't sure if Tiny could catch fish or not, so he asked me to come along and give him a lesson, so I said OK!!



Captn C said:


> To buy or down for insurance?
> 
> I guess either way your going to have your hands full with them!
> 
> Have you put an eye ball on the boat? It's going to hurt! The surf can do a number on one.


----------



## RR_TX (Nov 9, 2006)

Glad everyone is safe. What about those shrimpers - can they be held to any Texas law regarding failure to render aid since they were in Texas waters? Makes me suspect what they were doing; they might not of wanted to stop and help because they didnt want to get caught for something.. 

I know I am re-thinking my ditch bag contents and the location of my life jackets. Again - glad everyone is home and safe.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I had spoken to a gun-packin' Game Warden when we got back into port, and he told me, "if they were'nt in State waters there was nothing they could do about it!!!!!!!!:



RR_TX said:


> Glad everyone is safe. What about those shrimpers - can they be held to any Texas law regarding failure to render aid since they were in Texas waters? Makes me suspect what they were doing; they might not of wanted to stop and help because they didnt want to get caught for something..
> 
> I know I am re-thinking my ditch bag contents and the location of my life jackets. Again - glad everyone is home and safe.


----------



## seamonster2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sure Glad everyone was ok will definetly do more now to all my guest to reinsure the trips always go safely ,you are welcome on my ride anytime


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mike I bet the surf beat up the boat pretty good. But I bet the wrecker probably didn't care and hooked on whatever he could and with your motors in the down position probably dug into the sand and ripped the transom or the motors. Mighta rolled and ripped off the T-Top. I bet alot of damage was done pulling it out.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

It doesn't matter any more Hotrod!!!!!!!! I'm safe, my crew is safe!! WE're good!!!! i'll be fishin' this weekend !! I'm not gonna let this set me back!! I'm gonna fish!!!!!!!!!!



Hotrod said:


> Mike I bet the surf beat up the boat pretty good. But I bet the wrecker probably didn't care and hooked on whatever he could and with your motors in the down position probably dug into the sand and ripped the transom or the motors. Mighta rolled and ripped off the T-Top. I bet alot of damage was done pulling it out.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

I am glad you guys are safe, the man upstairs was definitely looking down. There has been a lot of great posts and information on this thread. I have always wanted to know the proper procedures to making a distress call over the radio. I know that time may not be there or power for the vhf, but if anyone can shed some light I would really appreciate it.


----------



## txcbc (Jun 27, 2006)

*dead motors*

Did you ever figure why the engines died after you tried to start moving?

You and your crew are very lucky!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Maybe all of the water that we never noticed rushed back and shorted out the batteries?? Still, just a guess!!



txcbc said:


> Did you ever figure why the engines died after you tried to start moving?
> 
> You and your crew are very lucky!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

mwb007 said:


> The surf DID a number on it!!!!!!!!threre's nothing left but the hull & 1/2 the motors!! I'll be ok! I've had a # of invites to go fishing!! Thanks to all that have offered!! I'm going to go ahead and go out with Tiny Roger and Mastercylinder on Sunday and show them how to catch fish!!Mastercylinder said he wasn't sure if Tiny could catch fish or not, so he asked me to come along and give him a lesson, so I said OK!!


Ohh..... Ok.

Kinda funny how 5 minutes after I posted up that I had my tow insurance and that I was headed out Sunday, I got a call from you...

"Roger, you think I could go fishing with you Sunday?"

I believe these were the first words outa yer mouf!!









And about 6 hours later I called Mastercylinder and actually invited him..


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> And about 6 hours later I called Mastercylinder and actually invited him..


:smile:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

and I didn't even get a call................................just messin' wit cha!

I'm still gonna go "Blue" but gonna pick my days reel good! 
Catch one for me guys!--a trophy Hardhead or somethin!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

That's ok Robby...you can go with me anytime! We've been neeing someone to foot the gas bill anyway!  Ha


Swampus said:


> and I didn't even get a call................................just messin' wit cha!
> 
> I'm still gonna go "Blue" but gonna pick my days reel good!
> Catch one for me guys!--a trophy Hardhead or somethin!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm in Brice--I'll bring the Axis Jerky and Cold ones too!

We had a blast ............................till she went down--I think I caught most of the fish also! Ha!

Dang Mike --I still reflect on the Quickness of those Jackets getting to us!! Man!


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*Wow.*

I am not an off shore fisher man, but all I can say is I am glad that you are all okay (except for the minor flesh wounds) and were quick to react and get the neccesary gear for a ditch. I am sure this post has helped a bunch of fishermen look at their safety gear and hoses and their boats a little more carefully . It also makes them think about the what if's and this is where I applaude you for your post. Thank You.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Was it hard climbing, getting on the rig. Did it have that barnacle ladder? How long did ya'll stay on the rig?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Once I got both hands and both feet on the ladder it wasn't bad. And yes there were barnicles. (you should see my leg) And I would say we were on the rig for maybe an hour and a half.



Hotrod said:


> Was it hard climbing, getting on the rig. Did it have that barnacle ladder? How long did ya'll stay on the rig?


----------



## fishin85ag (Mar 14, 2006)

Glad to hear you guys are okay. Yes, God is good and you are blessed.

Lot's of good info here. Headed to Port A this weekend to go through the boat and get some needed work done. I will add a few more things to the list after this read.

Our crew usually includes kids and/or women who could potentially throw another kink into a situation like this. Now, you not only have to think fast for yourself, you have someone else to look after. It better be second nature. I think the drill with all involved is a great idea.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

How long had you had the boat?? Did it stay in the water (bottom paint)? Or was it on a trailer?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I only had her for about a month and a half!! Spent most of that time trying to out fit it for tournament kingfishing!! I finally had her the way I wanted it!! I'll miss her! But, thank GOD for friends with boats!!!!!! Thanks guys!!!









It was on a trailer!! PS 1 Good 23' dual axel trailer for sale!!!!LOL!!



Arlon said:


> How long had you had the boat?? Did it stay in the water (bottom paint)? Or was it on a trailer?


----------



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

God knows it happens fast. I had a super dangerous situation happen 15 miles from port 3 years ago. 2 months ago I was taking on huge amounts of water 38 miles from port. Last weekend I was offshore 62 miles (no problems).

BE PREPARED- HAVE A PLAN (BEFORE YOU NEED IT)-- HAVE THE TOOLS- REACT QUICKLY


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

mwb007 said:


> I only had her for about a month and a half!! Spent most of that time trying to out fit it for tournament kingfishing!! I finally had her the way I wanted it!! I'll miss her! But, thank GOD for friends with boats!!!!!! Thanks guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the trailer Mike? Is it Aluminum, and post a pic.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

These are the type of fishermen I would go offshore with (except I get seasick easily). Most folks don't know how they would react in an emergency. You three gentlemen have what it takes.


----------



## snapcon (Oct 11, 2005)

So was this your first trip taking this boat out? Sure glad all are safe. That is a heck of a way to baptise your ride.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes it was, and roger that!!



snapcon said:


> So was this your first trip taking this boat out? Sure glad all are safe. That is a heck of a way to baptise your ride.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Do you have any photos of it now that it was recovered?

How about some before and after pics? I know...kinda morbid, but I would like to see how bad a boat gets hammered in the surf.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll try to get some "after" pics up by Monday! The before pics are on my "New to me boat" about a month ago.



Captn C said:


> Do you have any photos of it now that it was recovered?
> 
> How about some before and after pics? I know...kinda morbid, but I would like to see how bad a boat gets hammered in the surf.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Mike,
When you saw it, did you see.anything obvious.(Like the plastic thru-holes busted)
Post them pictures.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I miss my boat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

OK, you can have anuder boat now ...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tiny roger and myself just went and picked up another "new to me" boat yesterday, and I'm ready to go fishin'!!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Mike, I'd make sure it doesn't have any holes in it, before a deep trip....lol.... On a more serious note, Lets see this rig, & happy fishing.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*New Boat*

Congratulations on the new boat

Suggested name: Unsinkable Molly Brown


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Real sweet Hydrasport 21 with a 200 that needs work. Hull in great shape according to Tiny, no cracks except some topside gel coat in one spot. I tole them to pull all the bilge boards up to check on that and the thu-hulls inside and out. Working on a bimini top. Sounds straight up to me ... already booked a trip out of the Bridge Bait & Tackle!


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

WTG Mike. What did you get and post them pics.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the details Swells. 
Check her out real good. 
No foul by saying, "I'll pass on this "Shakedown" run. Be extra safe and watch closely.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

SOOOO you were the one talking in the background when i was making plans with roger?? are you the "oh ive got one more who wants to go"??


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

congrats on the new ride, we will have to buddy boat it out!!(just in case) lol


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!



country7 said:


> SOOOO you were the one talking in the background when i was making plans with roger?? are you the "oh ive got one more who wants to go"??


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Stay Bent, You are exenpt froM all sea trails! And you have the first dibbs on the first trip 111111111111111



Stay Bent said:


> Thanks for the details Swells.
> Check her out real good.
> No foul by saying, "I'll pass on this "Shakedown" run. Be extra safe and watch closely.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Good to hear ya got another boat! Good luck with her and check all every thang!
Now lets see some pics!!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

phi471 said:


> I am glad you guys are safe, the man upstairs was definitely looking down. There has been a lot of great posts and information on this thread. I have always wanted to know the proper procedures to making a distress call over the radio. I know that time may not be there or power for the vhf, but if anyone can shed some light I would really appreciate it.


http://www.icomamerica.com/en/downloads/DownloadDetails.aspx?Document=82

download and read page 6 - distress call or pan pan call


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Screw the download, we're alive!!!!!!



boashna said:


> http://www.icomamerica.com/en/downloads/DownloadDetails.aspx?Document=82
> 
> download and read page 6 - distress call or pan pan call


----------

